

Patents don't aid innovation, critics say - bane
http://gimby.org/blogs/gimby-news-focus/20130205/patents-dont-aid-innovation-critics-say

======
marssaxman
Well, this is basically obvious to everyone in the software industry, but it's
been obvious for twenty years, and Congress doesn't seem to care. What can we
do to make this problem more visible?

